# [mount] petit problème de lecteur de cdrom

## she0gorath

Bonjour. Un problème sûrement tout simple, mais qui me casse la tête depuis quelques temps :

Je n'arrive pas à monter mon lecteur de cd.

```
hache-paix ~ # ls -al /dev/cd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 juin  12 16:54 /dev/cdrom -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 juin  12 16:54 /dev/cdrw -> hda
```

Du coup, j'essaie 

```
hache-paix ~ # mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom

mount: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

hache-paix ~ # mkdir /mnt/cdrom

mkdir: ne peut créer le répertoire `/mnt/cdrom': Le fichier existe

hache-paix ~ # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Une idée de ce qui se passe ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Un souci avec les persistent rules de udev ?

----------

## she0gorath

Sans doute, mais je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche, et surtout comment configurer ces rules...

Vu que j'ai compilé le kernel avec genkernel, je croyais que c'était configuré correctement déjà par défaut.

----------

## novazur

et ls -l /dev/hda ?

----------

## salamandrix

Hm une question bête mais genkernel n'utilise pas libata ? Et en conséquence le lecteur ne devrait pas être plutôt en /dev/sr0 ?

----------

## novazur

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Hm une question bête mais genkernel n'utilise pas libata ? Et en conséquence le lecteur ne devrait pas être plutôt en /dev/sr0 ?

 

d'où ma question de savoir si ce /dev/hda est bien le lecteur cd en question (bon, certes, question pas exprimée comme ça).

----------

## yoyo

Juste comme ça en passant : à tout hasard, tu n'essaies pas de monter un CD audio ? Parce que ça n'est pas possible (par défaut).

Ensuite les lecteurs "amovibles" sont montés dans "/media" (sauf règle particulière). Mais il me semble qu'il est possible de monter un périphérique sur plusieurs points (à confirmer).

Enfin, tu pourrais nous donner le résultat d'un "ls -al /mnt/", d'un "mount" et d'un "uname -a" stp ?

Enjoy !

----------

## she0gorath

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Juste comme ça en passant : à tout hasard, tu n'essaies pas de monter un CD audio ? Parce que ça n'est pas possible (par défaut).
> 
> 

 

Ah ben si, je savais pas, c'était la première fois que je le faisait, quant j'y pense...

```
> ls -al /mnt/

total 13

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   240 juin  10 19:57 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root   536 juin  15 02:26 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 mai   11 11:28 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 mai   20 00:38 boot

drwx------  2 root root    72 juin  17  2008 cdrom

drwx------  2 root root    72 juin  17  2008 floppy

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     0 juin  17  2008 .keep

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 mai   20 00:40 mp

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 juin  10 19:57 server
```

mp/ je ne sais plus à quoi il me servait, mais pour l'instant, il est vide, et server/ est le point de montage de mon server en sshfs.

d'ailleurs, quant je le monte, ça me donne ça :

```
> ls -al /mnt/

ls: ne peut accéder /mnt/server: Permission non accordée

total 13

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   240 juin  10 19:57 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root   536 juin  15 02:26 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 mai   11 11:28 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 mai   20 00:38 boot

drwx------  2 root root    72 juin  17  2008 cdrom

drwx------  2 root root    72 juin  17  2008 floppy

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     0 juin  17  2008 .keep

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 mai   20 00:40 mp

??????????  ? ?    ?        ?              ? server

```

C'est normal ?

```
> mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda6 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda3 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/win7 type fuseblk (rw,allow_other,blksize=4096)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)
```

```
> uname -a

Linux hache-paix 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jun 12 02:40:27 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2370 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## kernelsensei

pour ton sshfs c'est pas normal. Enfin moi j'ai pas ça. Tu le montes comment ? sshfs user@host:/path/ server/ ?

De plus ton mount ne le mentionne pas. T'as pas d'erreur au montage ? T'as bien FUSE_FS dans le kernel ?

----------

